# Thanks to all of the Veterans



## Moon Rat (Jun 18, 2022)

I am a newbie here on this forum and I just wanted to thank all of the people that served in the military. I also served and did a few tours here and there. 
If any of you have or had suffered with PTSD, I am sorry that you have or had to put up with the recurring flashbacks.


----------



## Been There (Jul 7, 2022)

I was watching to the news on TV last evening and I heard that the government is still kicking people out of the military that has refused to get the Covid vaccines. As I continued to watch the news about 15 minutes later there was a commercial on the TV reaching out to young men and women to enlist in the military reserves. First time I seen a recruitment commercial in some time.


----------



## oldman (Jul 7, 2022)

Been There said:


> I was watching to the news on TV last evening and I heard that the government is still kicking people out of the military that has refused to get the Covid vaccines. As I continued to watch the news about 15 minutes later there was a commercial on the TV reaching out to young men and women to enlist in the military reserves. First time I seen a recruitment commercial in some time.


Maybe they need to recruit because of kicking so many people out of the armed services. What a ridiculous program this is. I saw one Air Force man on TV that was just released after having 19 years of service. Less than one year away from retirement. That had to be a hard decision for that man to make. That’s when you are fully committed to your convictions.


----------

